# ??? White Spidery Things ???



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Can someone tell me what the small (size of dime) white things are that are blowing in the yard and off the Maple trees? Thanks


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Those are Cottonwood seeds produced from certain Poplar trees more than likely the Eastern Cottonwood (Populus deltoites) not the Maple tree.
hope this helps.


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Cottonwood seeds that I am used to are like cotton or dust bunnies under a bed. They tend to bunch up and blow around in clumps. These are like little Sea Stars, tend to be individual, and are powdery when rubbed between your finger. No seed is visible. Still baffled ?????????


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

can you post a pic or 2 ?


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Maybe cottony maple scale.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...D125B5A17F9CF4E9DD03D6AD3&first=0&FORM=IDFRIR


----------



## navyman (Dec 16, 2010)

they are called wooly aphids


----------



## denisecody1 (May 23, 2012)

:yikes: I do not know but they are blowing out of my maple trees as well! I found this site looking for the same answer they are falling on my car and leaving white dots all over my car!


Janehal said:


> Can someone tell me what the small (size of dime) white things are that are blowing in the yard and off the Maple trees? Thanks


----------



## davido (Feb 2, 2009)

navyman said:


> they are called wooly aphids


That would be my answer, they are on maples alot


----------

